# 2013 All About Dogs Show DATES announced



## AztecCountry1

*The All About Dogs Show has released it's 2013 event dates! *

Sun 31st March & BH Mon April
Trinity Park, Suffolk Showground, Ipswich, Suffolk IP3 8UH

Sat 13th & Sun 14th April
Newbury Showground, Thatcham, Berks RG18 9QZ

Sat 20th & Sun 21st April
Newark Showground, Newark, Notts NG24 2NY

Sat 11th & Sun 12th May
Brentwood Centre, Brentwood, Essex CM15 9NN
(Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)

Sat 6th & Sun 7th July 
Garon Park, Southend, Essex SS2 4FA
(Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)

Sun 25th & BH Mon 26th August
Norfolk Showground, Norwich, Norfolk NR5 0TT

Sat 12th & Sun 13th October
Suffolk Showground, Ipswich, Suffolk IP3 8UH
(Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)

Sat 19th & Sun 20th October
Newark Showground, Newark, Notts NG24 2NY
(Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)

*Find more information at All about dogs show - Norfolk dog show, Suffolk dog show*


----------



## BoredomBusters

AztecCountry1 said:


> *The All About Dogs Show has released it's 2013 event dates! *
> 
> Sat 11th & Sun 12th May
> Brentwood Centre, Brentwood, Essex CM15 9NN
> (Inside the Robin Hood Country Show)
> 
> *Find more information at All about dogs show - Norfolk dog show, Suffolk dog show*


I have a stand at Brentwood's show, please come and see us!


----------



## Milliepoochie

Went to the Ipswich one last year and had a fab day 

Hardly spent anything lol I was very good 

The Fish4Dogs stand was great 

Definately recommend it if people are localish


----------



## AztecCountry1

Hopefully our NEW venue and date at Newark will be really popular with the local dog-lovers, as everyone loves the All About Dogs section in the Robin Hood Game and Country Show!

We can't wait to start working on these shows!


----------



## AztecCountry1

Milliepoochie said:


> Went to the Ipswich one last year and had a fab day
> 
> Hardly spent anything lol I was very good
> 
> The Fish4Dogs stand was great
> 
> Definately recommend it if people are localish


Remind me - what was on the Fish4Dogs stand?

That's the great thing about the All About Dogs Shows as there's so much going on you don't have to spend any money if you don't want too and still have a great day out :laugh:


----------



## Milliepoochie

AztecCountry1 said:


> Remind me - what was on the Fish4Dogs stand?
> 
> That's the great thing about the All About Dogs Shows as there's so much going on you don't have to spend any money if you don't want too and still have a great day out :laugh:


I think they were selling other products certainly dog foods but had a large 'Fish4Dogs' counter where you could get large bags of pick and mix Fish4Dogs dried fish treats.

Its always nice being able to choose a selection of twists / smaller training size treats etc 

Didnt 'need' anything hence not spending much but the trial agility and the lure were fantastic


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Oooooh this looks good


----------



## MrRustyRead

the norwich one wasnt that good, the only bit i enjoyed was sitting and breed spotting ha


----------



## AztecCountry1

We're still updating the website but you can get the general idea of what goes on over the weekend All about dogs show - Norfolk dog show, Suffolk dog show

If you love dogs it's a great fun weekend (and just an excuse to get covered in slobber, fur and mud as you stroke every possible dog which walks past you!)

When I work at the events I can't help but coo over the big dogs (Burmese Mountain dogs, Irish Wolfhounds, Great Danes, Shepherds, Saint Bernards, Akitas) so the energetic ones bowl me over when they jump up for a cuddle as I'm only 5"4!


----------



## Milliepoochie

MrRustyRead said:


> the norwich one wasnt that good, the only bit i enjoyed was sitting and breed spotting ha


The dog show was packed at the Ipswich one - But you couldnt hear them announce any classes etc and it over ran by hours - I couldnt wait around long enough for Millie to go in her class  We drove a 140 mile round trip to get there lol 

If you 'need' to buy stuff its great but it wa sa long trip for us for a bag of fish treats.

We really enjoyed it but I wouldnt drive that far again for it


----------



## MrRustyRead

Milliepoochie said:


> The dog show was packed at the Ipswich one - But you couldnt hear them announce any classes etc and it over ran by hours - I couldnt wait around long enough for Millie to go in her class  We drove a 140 mile round trip to get there lol
> 
> If you 'need' to buy stuff its great but it wa sa long trip for us for a bag of fish treats.
> 
> We really enjoyed it but I wouldnt drive that far again for it


it was packed but the stalls sold nothing special and the food and drink was extremely expensive!


----------



## Milliepoochie

MrRustyRead said:


> it was packed but the stalls sold nothing special and the food and drink was extremely expensive!


Have to admit I prefer internet shopping


----------



## roxydog

Hi,

Sorry to read you had a long wait for the dog show and we have improved that this year with more show rings. Scruffts will also be attending all The All About Dogs Shows with the winners of each class invited to Discover Dogs and the winners from Discover dogs are invited to the finals at Crufts.


----------



## Quinn

AztecCountry1 said:


> We're still updating the website but you can get the general idea of what goes on over the weekend All about dogs show - Norfolk dog show, Suffolk dog show
> 
> If you love dogs it's a great fun weekend (and just an excuse to get covered in slobber, fur and mud as you stroke every possible dog which walks past you!)
> 
> When I work at the events I can't help but coo over the big dogs (Burmese Mountain dogs, Irish Wolfhounds, Great Danes, Shepherds, Saint Bernards, Akitas) so the energetic ones bowl me over when they jump up for a cuddle as I'm only 5"4!


I come to all the Robin Hood shows - to support the guys I train with who are the Conquest East / Essex K9 dog display team :thumbup:


----------

